# Cats on the roof



## NEXUSEIS (Feb 11, 2014)

These beautiful couple live in the roof of my girlfriend´s hause. Whit some tuna they pose for me.


Cat portrait por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


DSC_4765-2 por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


DSC_4572 por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


DSC_4635 por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


Cat portrait -2 por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


Cat portrait -3 por CALLEJÓN, en Flickr


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely photos! :thumbup1:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Stunning photos of such beautiful tabbies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pictures, they are beautiful cats._


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

Lovely photo's of two beautiful cats. You have captured them nicely.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow what beautiful cats and great photos!


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

Beautiful photos!! thank you for sharing


----------



## NEXUSEIS (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks all for the coments, more potos here:

www.redbubble.com/people/josecallejon/portfolio


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Cool shots! May I ask what camera you use?


----------



## tabithakat64 (Apr 8, 2014)

Stunning photos, what beautiful cats


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

gorgeous


----------

